# Guess What the Person is Like by Thier Sona



## SlyRiolu (Jan 21, 2018)

I was inspired by this video here 



around the one minute mark. I thought it would be funny just to see what people think about the other person when they see their Sona. So let me start it up and show my fursona www.furaffinity.net: Averi by SlyRiolu


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2018)

Productive, soft spoken but laughs often, adventurous.

I may have used more than just the avatar to measure, but that probably won't make a difference.



Spoiler: Pic












(oops, almost forgot picture)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 21, 2018)

That's mostly right I'm surprised, but I'm not really productive at the moment I'm doing this instead of writing my story lol.

Hmm... maybe the type of introvert that's creative and loves to entertain him/herself with her own thoughts instead of talking but judging by the avatar you additionally seem to be jumpy. Ether that or I'm completely wrong since part of my judgement is from the eyes and the eyes are from bugs soooo yeah.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 21, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> That's mostly right I'm surprised, but I'm not really productive at the moment I'm doing this instead of writing my story lol.
> 
> Hmm... maybe the type of introvert that's creative and loves to entertain him/herself with her own thoughts instead of talking but judging by the avatar you additionally seem to be jumpy. Ether that or I'm completely wrong since part of my judgement is from the eyes and the eyes are from bugs soooo yeah.



I'd say that's pretty accurate. Jumpy not as much (not too anxious about anything for very long), but I do fidget and jump from idea to idea quite easily.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 21, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Productive, soft spoken but laughs often, adventurous.
> 
> I may have used more than just the avatar to measure, but that probably won't make a difference.
> 
> ...



I would guess adventurous, and willing to do or try stuff that others wouldn't, or flight from one idea or thought to another.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 21, 2018)

Well isn't this a shocker. I wasn't expecting people to nearly get another persons personality right with their fursona especially with just some pictures and since some fursonas are way different then the actual person owning them.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 21, 2018)

@SSJ3Mewtwo 
Hmm... the confident type that isn't afraid to speak their mind and show the reason why others are wrong. You like to be unique and stand out from the crowed not worrying since you can actually take criticism properly. This ones a bit of a stretch (since it just may be the setting in the picture) but you are a waiter and/or you like alcoholic drinks.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 21, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> @SSJ3Mewtwo
> Hmm... the confident type that isn't afraid to speak their mind and show the reason why others are wrong. You like to be unique and stand out from the crowed not worrying since you can actually take criticism properly. This ones a bit of a stretch (since it just may be the setting in the picture) but you are a waiter and/or you like alcoholic drinks.



Pretty on the mark!


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 21, 2018)

Spoiler








LORD I would be so easy to drag just based off of this. :'DDD
@SlyRiolu 
I'm gonna say, early 20s, definitely a soft and sweet person personality wise, I feel like you like cuter comics/cartoons maybe like lighthearted slice of life series?


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 21, 2018)

I guess you're half right if you say an insult to me that i've never heard before i'll become a total (idiotic) jerk _looking back it was probably halarious to watch me as it happened_ so that's conditional. I guess Slightly Damned could be considered a cute comic but it's balanced out with some violence here and there. I'm not going to guess about you since I'm then probably stealing the fun for others.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jan 21, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont be fooled by the looks.
Highland Cattles have quiet and charming temprament
They are smart. Way too smart.Uncanny smart and staggeringly athletic. The combination of great intelligence, naturally intense curiosity, awareness of detail, and athletic ability means that it’s not not easy to fool you


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 23, 2018)

Oooh, do me! Do me!


Spoiler


----------



## BlizzBoi (Jan 23, 2018)

My account pic is only a placeholder until I get the right picture of my sona . . .


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 25, 2018)

Probs my most recent pic...


----------



## Dongding (Jan 25, 2018)

Hanibalize me plz.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 25, 2018)

What about foxy? ^W^


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 25, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> [USER=118990]@Stealtheart - Shy as f, has wanderlust and wants to go to college out of state, quiet and feels out of place around groups of people. :3
> 
> [/USER]



Pretty close! Not really shy, just I don't like to talk about myself much .Wanderlust for sure, I want to stay in state actually,  I used to be quiet and prefer to stay with a small group of friends but the Navy has changed that.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about foxy? ^W^



You like farming, both IRL and in video games. You think summer and fall are the best seasons. Maybe you have allergies in the spring. You're a fan of cookies, both hard and crunchy, and potato chips. Nothing gets past you, because you're observant and quick-witted most of the time. You get a huge kick out of slapstick comedy and funny stories of drunken escapades. As a kid, you rode your bike a lot. Miyazaki movies are some of your favourites, but you also like action and perhaps rom coms. You have a mild fear of spiders and mice, but snakes might not bother you. When you choose clothes, they have to be soft and comfortable. You don't tolerate wearing anything that doesn't make you feel confident and like yourself. When in doubt, you go in guns blazing and hoping for the best. Sometimes you can be an impulsive gambler, but you also tend to be lucky more often than not. Chicken and dumplings might be your #1 favourite comfort food!


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 25, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> @dogryme6 - Wants a custom SL avatar just like their sona, 18-22yrs old, looking for local friends in the community to hang out with, is a very proud derg with a dark past.


You REALLY hit the mark there. Fun fact?: A friend already made me an SecondLife avatar, which is extremely lucky on my part.
I wouldn't say I'm too proud though, just more confident looking there.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 25, 2018)

Damn, I was ready to respond and the avatar that I was looking at disappeared. Hint, the avatar spoke of wendigo.

Anyway, here goes. I have dropped a hint or two over time.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

Here's my fursona! What can you guess about me?


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I would guess adventurous, and willing to do or try stuff that others wouldn't, or flight from one idea or thought to another.



Affluent. Very type-A personality about some things, but lacks motivation where it may really count. Hot beverages are your best friends. You tend to present yourself as a powerful individual, and this is reflected in your fashion sense in both subtle and obvious ways. You wouldn't be caught dead wearing something with lace or frills. You like cars, battle armour, and other metal-related things. Playing Mario games brings you comfort and nostalgic serenity. Your pet peeves include raisins and ants. You make dam good banana bread and chocolate pudding. You have a pet who loves you very much. Socializing with other human beings may sometimes be hard for you, leaving you defensive and reclusive. You strive to be right about even the most trivial facts, and don't back down easily in arguments. You may be almost sloppy most of the time, but when it comes to formal events, you clean up elegantly. You know how to treat a lady, and you know how to be a man's man, but you don't yet know how to be your own man.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 25, 2018)

I get the feeling that you're a very intelligent and meticulous person, but at the same time someone that likes to have fun more and try new things more often than not


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

AnarchyLynx said:


> Oooh, do me! Do me!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



You're SCRAPPY and RESOURCEFUL, above all else! When you really believe in something, you NEVER back down. You value power and intend to use it to protect those you love. However, you don't love people easily, which makes others believe you're cold or harsh. You strive to respect authority, be in authority, and in turn, have your authority respected. Perhaps you've thought of becoming a cop or soldier, but that lifestyle isn't totally for you. Outdoor activities are one of your pastimes. Perhaps you and some friends go out paint balling or shooting airsoft guns for fun. When Halo games were big, you played them til your fingers were sore. Mountain Dew and Sprite are your favouite sodas, and your favourite snacks are snickers bars and spicy chips. You dip all your vegetables in ranch dressing, and you secretly like ketchup on your mac and cheese. Boneless wings are your weakness. You want other people to be impressed and intimidated by you, but you sometimes forget to cultivate close, supportive relationships based on emotions instead of subtle power status. You sometimes carry a Swiss army knife, because those things are cool and useful af! The first time you said a swear word was when you were around 10 or 11, and it was because you wanted your friends to think you were tough and grown up. When you're sick, you immediately look for chicken noodle soup and cough syrup. You hate cough drops, and sometimes you believe painkillers are for wimps.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 25, 2018)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I get the feeling that you're a very intelligent and meticulous person, but at the same time someone that likes to have fun more and try new things more often than not
> 
> 
> View attachment 27028



You like to wear "tribal"-style clothing, for lack of a better word. If you could live in a house, you'd paint it in bright colours like the one from Up! Pinterest is one of your most frequented websites. You'll listen to any music with an open mind, but if you don't like it, you'll definitely speak up. You love salty rants and funny podcasts, especially when the two mix. Your favourite fruits to look at are not your favourite ones to eat. You'll eat any citrus fruit, and anything in the pepper family. You don't care which section you buy your clothes in, as long as they're comfy, cute, colourful, and they accentuate the proudest parts of your body. You are a fan of bangle jewelry in whatever form it comes in, especially that pleasant jingling sound. You're an ambivert, meaning you can be an extroverted party animal one day and an introverted bed burrito the next. Your star sign is cancer, capricorn, pisces, or leo. You were all over that flower crown trend, and wish it would come back to stay. You follow amazing people on Instagram, but mistakenly believe you're not as cool as them. Your biggest flaw is your big mouth, but your greatest asset is how honest and straightforward you are. Juicy secrets are hard for you to keep, especially when it comes to happy surprises! You hate being lied to, and can fly into a rage when someone treats you like you're stupid. You have a family that loves you, even though they may show it through tough love. Your ideal date is a candlelit dinner at a restaurant with a close view of the beach, strings of twinkly white lights swinging in the seabreeze overhead.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh man I feel like I may be lacking quite a few of the skills that would help me come up with guesses here.. though this looks fun...
@AkuroZinnui 
You like to wear bright and colorful things. You may really enjoy some stereotypically feminine things like  make up, jewelry, and facials. You may like fancy parties and kareoke. Possibly you like raves and techno music. You would have fun living in a city and staying up all night.

@Zehlua
You like writting and reading a lot. You enjoy fantasy and mythology and your favorite parts are generally the settings.You may somewhat enjoy making pastries or decorating cakes. You may also enjoy painting. You would be happiest living somewhere that particularly stimulates your imagination. Also you think the night sky is very beautiful.

@reptile logic
You like hard adventure games/rpgs. Despite being a dragon you are actually a bigger sci-fi fan than a fantasy fan.. and love the idea of learning about new planets and alien life forms. You also like adventure novels and stories about survival and roughing it in the wilderness. 

@dogryme6
You like classic games and anything that is really retro and old fashioned. You may listen to vinyl records. You also may like making chip tune music. You do sprite animation for fun and enjoy platformers.


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 25, 2018)

Oopps I didn't see the full picture of @AkuroZinnui I may change that: You are maybe a fairly chill person who likes nature, and the full range of colors and beauty that comes in the natural world. You may also be somewhat of a spiritual or at least superstitious person (I don't know I'm thinking of auras with the glowing colors.) You like to drink tea. Was either attempt even slightly close? ; pppp

Here's me:


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 25, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> . . . @reptile logic
> You like hard adventure games/rpgs. Despite being a dragon you are actually a bigger sci-fi fan than a fantasy fan.. and love the idea of learning about new planets and alien life forms. You also like adventure novels and stories about survival and roughing it in the wilderness.



60, maybe 65% on the mark. Not bad.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> You like to wear "tribal"-style clothing, for lack of a better word. If you could live in a house, you'd paint it in bright colours like the one from Up! Pinterest is one of your most frequented websites. You'll listen to any music with an open mind, but if you don't like it, you'll definitely speak up. You love salty rants and funny podcasts, especially when the two mix. Your favourite fruits to look at are not your favourite ones to eat. You'll eat any citrus fruit, and anything in the pepper family. You don't care which section you buy your clothes in, as long as they're comfy, cute, colourful, and they accentuate the proudest parts of your body. You are a fan of bangle jewelry in whatever form it comes in, especially that pleasant jingling sound. You're an ambivert, meaning you can be an extroverted party animal one day and an introverted bed burrito the next. Your star sign is cancer, capricorn, pisces, or leo. You were all over that flower crown trend, and wish it would come back to stay. You follow amazing people on Instagram, but mistakenly believe you're not as cool as them. Your biggest flaw is your big mouth, but your greatest asset is how honest and straightforward you are. Juicy secrets are hard for you to keep, especially when it comes to happy surprises! You hate being lied to, and can fly into a rage when someone treats you like you're stupid. You have a family that loves you, even though they may show it through tough love. Your ideal date is a candlelit dinner at a restaurant with a close view of the beach, strings of twinkly white lights swinging in the seabreeze overhead.


Damn! Super accurate aside from two things: I'm a Taurus and I've never been on Pinterest. I don't even know what the logo looks like XD




KiokuChan said:


> Was either attempt even slightly close?



Pretty spot-on with both!


----------



## KiokuChan (Jan 26, 2018)

Yay, that's cool : )


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Affluent. Very type-A personality about some things, but lacks motivation where it may really count.



I can be a bit of a nit-picker, but I'm way far from a type-A. And there is absolutely no way I would be considered affluent.



> Hot beverages are your best friends.



Gimme a beer or a glass of wine  ;-)



> You tend to present yourself as a powerful individual, and this is reflected in your fashion sense in both subtle and obvious ways.



Details?  Like, the specifics?  You didn't even quote the post where I posted a pic of my 'sona, where my 'sona is doing a service role (a service role where experience is presented, sure, but still a service role towards others) 



> You wouldn't be caught dead wearing something with lace or frills.



On the mark!



> You like cars, battle armour, and other metal-related things.



Mixed.  I'm not a car fan.  If a car works, I'll work with it.  I do admire metal-working though, especially artisans.



> Playing Mario games brings you comfort and nostalgic serenity.



Total miss, sorry.  Most Mario games bore me, and I was especially enthused to see Sonic kill Mario in their Deathbattle.



> Your pet peeves include raisins and ants. You make dam good banana bread and chocolate pudding. You have a pet who loves you very much.



Uhh, all a miss.

Love raisins, one of my alternate characters is an ant-android (because ants are absolutely awesome).  I do have a culinary background, but baking is very much a weakpoint.  And I have no pets at all.  That made this post feel rather like a random horoscope, to be honest.



> Socializing with other human beings may sometimes be hard for you, leaving you defensive and reclusive.



Mixed, at best.  I do work in customer service.  Fine dining customer service, to be more focused.  So while some guests might be trying, it's my goal (and my job) to adapt to their needs and wants.  My approach as staff here on the forum is different.  There are set community guidelines (the CoC) I enforce, and those are the rules which I then enforce, regardless of what my RL job is.



> You strive to be right about even the most trivial facts, and don't back down easily in arguments.



I try to not be a trivial individual.  If I think or have pointed out to me that something isn't relevant or important, I'll try to drop it...........Unless it's actually relevant and important.



> You may be almost sloppy most of the time,



Brr wha?  Where did you get that impression?  Like...really, where?  It's not a critique or confrontational question.  It's just a straight 'what made you form that opinion....especially since you didn't even quote the post where my 'sona's picture was displayed.'

Just saying, it feels super out-there, random, and not genuine.



> but when it comes to formal events, you clean up elegantly. You know how to treat a lady, and you know how to be a man's man,



I strive to be mature and gentlemanly, yes.



> but you don't yet know how to be your own man.



I know how to be my own man.  Might Gai is my modern day inspiration.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 26, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> Oopps I didn't see the full picture of @AkuroZinnui I may change that: You are maybe a fairly chill person who likes nature, and the full range of colors and beauty that comes in the natural world. You may also be somewhat of a spiritual or at least superstitious person (I don't know I'm thinking of auras with the glowing colors.) You like to drink tea. Was either attempt even slightly close? ; pppp
> 
> Here's me:



You're either from Japan, or a big Japanophile^^ You like winter the best but you don't like the cold. You love to spend your evenings sitting on the couch with a cup of tea. You're a history buff. Sport doesn't particularly interest you. You're very kind but can get stressed easily.

Hope I guessed well 

As for me:


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I can be a bit of a nit-picker, but I'm way far from a type-A. And there is absolutely no way I would be considered affluent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like to make wild guesses!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I like to make wild guesses!


Which is fine in a general sense.  But if it is completely off the mark of the thread topic and completely ignores visible info, then you're not genuinely participating in the thread.  You're just posting random stuff, and not even taking the time to look into details.

Don't do that.  

That's not the thread's intended purpose, and it also doesn't do you any good as a community member, just posting wild guesses about people.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> Oh man I feel like I may be lacking quite a few of the skills that would help me come up with guesses here.. though this looks fun...
> @AkuroZinnui
> You like to wear bright and colorful things. You may really enjoy some stereotypically feminine things like  make up, jewelry, and facials. You may like fancy parties and kareoke. Possibly you like raves and techno music. You would have fun living in a city and staying up all night.
> 
> ...



I AM a fan of reading and writing! Cake decorating is a hobby of mine. I love the aesthetics of desserts, and incorporate them into my fursona. I am an AWFUL painter! Anything that brings out the happier parts of my imagination is best. The night sky inspires me very much, and I often wear clothes with stars on them.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Which is fine in a general sense.  But if it is completely off the mark of the thread topic and completely ignores visible info, then you're not genuinely participating in the thread.  You're just posting random stuff, and not even taking the time to look into details.
> 
> Don't do that.
> 
> That's not the thread's intended purpose, and it also doesn't do you any good as a community member, just posting wild guesses about people.



I am having fun. If my wild guesses hurt your feelings, then I apologize. My intention was to have a fun time with everyone.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I am having fun. If my wild guesses hurt your feelings, then I apologize. My intention was to have a fun time with everyone.


Try to have fun, sure.  But respect the thread's original intention.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I am having fun. If my wild guesses hurt your feelings, then I apologize. My intention was to have a fun time with everyone.


Also, apology accepted, of course.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Try to have fun, sure.  But respect the thread's original intention.



The core issue is that you feel insulted by what I said. The intention of the thread is to take a glance at someone's fursona and make a guess as to what they're like in real life. I did exactly that. I'm sorry that what I said caused you to feel insulted.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> The core issue is that you feel insulted by what I said. The intention of the thread is to take a glance at someone's fursona and make a guess as to what they're like in real life. I did exactly that. I'm sorry that what I said caused you to feel insulted.




Ney

10x Ney

I've got kevlar-thick skin.  What you posted wasn't even the tiniest bit offensive or insulting.  If that's something which concerns you, please let it slide.  I assure you, I'm not.

The core issue is that you posted in a way which made it seem as though you didn't even look at the post that displayed my 'sona (and to be clear, you didn't even quote that post), or even over any posts which displayed my general personality.

As a result, the vast majority of your post was way off the mark.  And that's what I tried to point out; the disconnect between what had been posted in this thread and elsewhere on the forum, and what you posted.

That's a lesson for you.  Gather context before posting.  Don't just jump in randomly and without context.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 26, 2018)

@Zehlua 
I'd say you definitely like Egyptian mythology/art, into more posh glamorous androgynous characters maybe leaning more towards fun cartoony villains/true neutral characters? 

@AkuroZinnui 
You don't take life too seriously, you like fun and upbeat music and love to party! Possibly a bit of a trend setter or at least somewhat conscience about your appearance. An extrovert who also wont hesitate to go straight to bed and do nothing after a party.

@KiokuChan 
You are very into historical and cultural aspects of Japan! I feel like if you were to go you would definitely be most interested in things like their temples and ceremonies. Possibly a bookworm, self proclaimed nerd.

@Ravofox 
You're lighthearted and one of the more comedic people in a group. You can easily make anyone laugh and always seem like a fun happy person. I feel like you like the more toony side of furries being mainly into the cartoons and comics.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Ney
> 
> 10x Ney
> 
> ...



With all due respect, I looked twice or thrice at the first post of this thread. All it said was to take a look at someone's fursona and GUESS what the person is like. It didn't say to sift through that person's previous posts for any more details. I did actually look at your pictures. I made some wild guesses based on those pictures. I think wild guesses are just as much fun as educated ones, if not moreso. I don't really care if I was right about someone or not, I just think this is a fun game. It wasn't necessary to correct all my guesses, but it was neat that you did anyway.

The tone of your responses sounded like you were really upset, so I'm making sure you're alright, m8.

Jumping into things without context is very fun, and, respectfully and peacefully, I don't consider this a lesson of any sort.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> @Zehlua
> I'd say you definitely like Egyptian mythology/art, into more posh glamorous androgynous characters maybe leaning more towards fun cartoony villains/true neutral characters?
> 
> @AkuroZinnui
> ...



I am actually REALLY uneducated about Egyptian mythology, but I would love to listen to someone tell me about it! It is definitely interesting stuff, and I feel like my fursona could use more Egyptian influences! Glamour is a wonderful thing~
I have a deep love for androgynous, gender neutral, and gender abundant characters, yes... someone's been rifling through my FA page! Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater (kidding!)
How would you define true neutral? I definitely get "villain" a lot, and I can't say I mind!


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I am actually REALLY uneducated about Egyptian mythology, but I would love to listen to someone tell me about it! It is definitely interesting stuff, and I feel like my fursona could use more Egyptian influences! Glamour is a wonderful thing~
> I have a deep love for androgynous, gender neutral, and gender abundant characters, yes... someone's been rifling through my FA page! Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater (kidding!)
> How would you define true neutral? I definitely get "villain" a lot, and I can't say I mind!


I will admit, the gender neutral thing was mainly just me being the weenie SJW I am, and then I checked for pronouns just in case so I partially cheated. :'D
I've always thought of true neutral more as characters who only do things for themselves? Someone who isn't entirely bothered about doing the greater good unless it affects them and someone who isn't going to go out of their way to do evil if that makes sense!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> With all due respect, I looked twice or thrice at the first post of this thread. All it said was to take a look at someone's fursona and GUESS what the person is like. It didn't say to sift through that person's previous posts for any more details. I did actually look at your pictures. I made some wild guesses based on those pictures. I think wild guesses are just as much fun as educated ones, if not moreso. I don't really care if I was right about someone or not, I just think this is a fun game. It wasn't necessary to correct all my guesses, but it was neat that you did anyway.
> 
> The tone of your responses sounded like you were really upset, so I'm making sure you're alright, m8.
> 
> Jumping into things without context is very fun, and, respectfully and peacefully, I don't consider this a lesson of any sort.



Pllllleeeeeease don't take it as me being upset.  

Just laying it out, I'm not.  It's much more just me not wanting to see you, a forum member, jump into things at the wrong angle.

Take the response as a sort of critique.  You assumed/guessed about things about an individual without taking the time to look into them much, and didn't even quote the post showing the pic of the 'sona you were commenting on (which is just kinda off, to be clear.  Commenting on someone's 'sona without even quoting the post the 'sona is in is....weird?).

That drew some responsive commentary of its own.

Lesson that should be learned:  Make sure you're taking things into proper context.  Don't jump into things without context.  Context and situation is important.  Ignoring them leads to off impressions, topic distortion, and nothing good.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> I will admit, the gender neutral thing was mainly just me being the weenie SJW I am, and then I checked for pronouns just in case so I partially cheated. :'D
> I've always thought of true neutral more as characters who only do things for themselves? Someone who isn't entirely bothered about doing the greater good unless it affects them and someone who isn't going to go out of their way to do evil if that makes sense!



You ain't no weenie, cher! Thanks for checking my pronouns, that's very thoughtful of you!
Oh yeah, totally true-neutral. Maybe chaotic good sometimes, too~


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Pllllleeeeeease don't take it as me being upset.
> 
> Just laying it out, I'm not.  It's much more just me not wanting to see you, a forum member, jump into things at the wrong angle.
> 
> ...



M8, I don't know what you are trying to communicate, sorry.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> M8, I don't know what you are trying to communicate, sorry.



Shorter version:  

1)  Quote the posts you are responding to (so the user gets a notification, and so it shows you've actually looked at the post)

2)  Try to gather info, however vague it may be, before making assumptions.


----------



## Ravofox (Jan 26, 2018)

@Ravofox
You're lighthearted and one of the more comedic people in a group. You can easily make anyone laugh and always seem like a fun happy person. I feel like you like the more toony side of furries being mainly into the cartoons and comics.[/QUOTE]

Nice guesses! I'd say you're somewhat accurate, as IRL I'm more of an introvert, but I do love to crack jokes and maintain a positive atmosphere. And yes, I am very much into furry and anthropomorphic comics and animation

As for you, I guess you're a fan of emo/punk/grunge music (I love those too!), you're a bit introverted and love online games. But, you also like nature, art and scenery. You take a liberal arts course at university. (hope I've gotten at least a little right)


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> Shorter version:
> 
> 1)  Quote the posts you are responding to (so the user gets a notification, and so it shows you've actually looked at the post)
> 
> 2)  Try to gather info, however vague it may be, before making assumptions.



1) I figured that out halfway through this thread on my own, so I must've missed you

2) The purpose of this thread is to make assumptions. That is literally the point of guessing games. You don't have to have the right answers to have fun.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 26, 2018)

Ravofox said:


> @Ravofox
> 
> Nice guesses! I'd say you're somewhat accurate, as IRL I'm more of an introvert, but I do love to crack jokes and maintain a positive atmosphere. And yes, I am very much into furry and anthropomorphic comics and animation
> 
> As for you, I guess you're a fan of emo/punk/grunge music (I love those too!), you're a bit introverted and love online games. But, you also like nature, art and scenery. You take a liberal arts course at university. (hope I've gotten at least a little right)



Oh wow you're pretty spot on as well! I will admit I'm somewhat of a cave dweller so I'm not super into nature but I am very much an artsy fartsy kinda person!


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Oh wow you're pretty spot on as well! I will admit I'm somewhat of a cave dweller so I'm not super into nature but I am very much an artsy fartsy kinda person!


Did someone say.... Cave dweller? B}


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> 1) I figured that out halfway through this thread on my own, so I must've missed you
> 
> 2) The purpose of this thread is to make assumptions. That is literally the point of guessing games. You don't have to have the right answers to have fun.



1)  Then that just makes your response feel more random, not context-based.  Try not to be random.

2)  Ney.  The purpose of the thread is to gather information and make assumptions based on evidence, and do it in a fun way.  If you are just throwing random ideas out based on screen names or such (not displayed fursonas) you are not going with the theme of the thread.

You got feedback showing you fell short in that area, and you didn't even acknowledge the lack of quoting the 'sona picture which was shown earlier.  So just take that as critique that you might have been off on the thread intent, or on your initial response.


----------



## Pompadork (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Did someone say.... Cave dweller? B}


Hey MTV, welcome to my cave!
This is where my weird mushrooms grow. Don't eat them.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> 1)  Then that just makes your response feel more random, not context-based.  Try not to be random.
> 
> 2)  Ney.  The purpose of the thread is to gather information and make assumptions based on evidence, and do it in a fun way.  If you are just throwing random ideas out based on screen names or such (not displayed fursonas) you are not going with the theme of the thread.
> 
> You got feedback showing you fell short in that area, and you didn't even acknowledge the lack of quoting the 'sona picture which was shown earlier.  So just take that as critique that you might have been off on the thread intent, or on your initial response.



1) I don't understand what you're trying to say here

2) I looked at everyone's fursona pictures like I was supposed to, man. I mentioned this at least once earlier.

It feels really uncomfortable having to explain to you how I'm playing a guessing game.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 26, 2018)

quietinthepeanutgallery said:


> Hey MTV, welcome to my cave!
> This is where my weird mushrooms grow. Don't eat them.



Glowing cave mushrooms are by far the coolest. Mushrooms in general are really, REALLY cool. DM me on FA if you wanna talk fungi some time!


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jan 26, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Egyptian mythology, but I would love to listen to someone tell me about it!


Hun, I could go on for days about Egyptian mythology. Ancient Egypt, Ancient Greece, the Maya, and the Aztecs are my bread and butter ^w^


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 26, 2018)

@AkuraZinnui
You're a batto, just like me, therefore you must be cool too .u.


----------



## dogryme6 (Jan 26, 2018)

KiokuChan said:


> @dogryme6
> You like classic games and anything that is really retro and old fashioned. You may listen to vinyl records. You also may like making chip tune music. You do sprite animation for fun and enjoy platformers.


I'm not THAT old fashioned. While I do like my fair share of old stuff, I don't go any further back than CDs or VCR tapes.
I do like chiptune music and I've tried my hand at beepbox for sure, but it feels more like random chance I get something right.
And while I would love to animate sprites I guess, that's not really in my repertoire either.
Spot on about the enjoying platformers part.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's the best sketch I currently have of mine - go easy on me please!


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> I thought it would be funny just to see what people think about the other person *when they see their Sona.*



Thought I'd throw this out there since the big guy is having trouble admitting he's been wrong about certain things and pestering a member repeatedly about it. It will be deleted.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Here's the best sketch I currently have of mine - go easy on me please!


You are relatively easy-going and friendly but you don't always know how to start conversations with new people, but you do like making friends and manage to often. Sometimes you appreciate a good pun, also you like....tea?
Was I right?!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 26, 2018)

Not far off, I'd say!


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 26, 2018)

I am the SNEP (all art by me)
www.furaffinity.net: Upside Down Bunny by Akinyi
www.furaffinity.net: Bunny Flop by Akinyi
www.furaffinity.net: Norlinthian Akinyi by Akinyi


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 26, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Not far off, I'd say!


Woop!!


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 26, 2018)

Here's my character; Beaky
www.furaffinity.net: Undead is Fundead by beaknose
www.furaffinity.net: Timed Inks: Skeptical by beaknose
www.furaffinity.net: Beaky Beast Sketch Study by beaknose


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 26, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> I am the SNEP (all art by me)
> www.furaffinity.net: Upside Down Bunny by Akinyi
> www.furaffinity.net: Bunny Flop by Akinyi
> www.furaffinity.net: Norlinthian Akinyi by Akinyi



I'll take a stab at this, I'm pretty bad at guessing character though so apologies if I get it wrong.

Seems like a quiet person, but also craves friendship and connecting with others. Probably a massive fan of cute baby animals and the more adorable form of japanese animation and illustration. I could see them watching a 1-hour loop of cat parade. aspires to be athletic and secretly aspires to be badass. Probably enjoys games like skyrim, horizon zero dawn, and monster hunter, possibly enjoyed watching the Avatar series or Korra at some point.


----------



## Akinyi (Jan 26, 2018)

Beaknose said:


> I'll take a stab at this, I'm pretty bad at guessing character though so apologies if I get it wrong.
> 
> Seems like a quiet person, but also craves friendship and connecting with others. Probably a massive fan of cute baby animals and the more adorable form of japanese animation and illustration. I could see them watching a 1-hour loop of cat parade. aspires to be athletic and secretly aspires to be badass. Probably enjoys games like skyrim, horizon zero dawn, and monster hunter, possibly enjoyed watching the Avatar series or Korra at some point.


Pretty good guesses! I'll tell you how close you were:
Quiet: Me (and thus my sona) don't talk to loads of people at once and prefer having fewer friends but when we relax we are pretty loud!
Craves friendship: More recently I've been shut in by a chronic illness and felt lonely but before then I never cared much for making friends, so you're like half right!
Cute baby animals: I do love cute animals... but of the scaly and feather variety mainly. I love snakes and vulture particularly.
Aspires to be athletic and a badass: Before I got sick I did loads of athletic stuff and indeed I aspire to be that again! Most of my friends say I am already a badass.
Games: I love Skyrim and Horizon Zero Dawn, not played monster hunter but like the sound of it outside of the stupid outfits, I also love pokemon and Overwatch.
I didn't watch Korra but I did watch Avatar and loved it. Iroh is the best person to have ever lived and Sokka is a boss.


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 26, 2018)

Akinyi said:


> Pretty good guesses! I'll tell you how close you were:
> Quiet: Me (and thus my sona) don't talk to loads of people at once and prefer having fewer friends but when we relax we are pretty loud!
> Craves friendship: More recently I've been shut in by a chronic illness and felt lonely but before then I never cared much for making friends, so you're like half right!
> Cute baby animals: I do love cute animals... but of the scaly and feather variety mainly. I love snakes and vulture particularly.
> ...



Oh good! I'm a little better at this than I thought. I got some of those vibes from looking at your yoga drawings and the one wintry piece you did.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Jan 26, 2018)

Hmm, going based off your icon I think this sums it up rather well


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Hmm, going based off your icon I think this sums it up rather well


You like randomness but are also pretty down to earth. Erm.... hmm... You like to make yourself laugh and are not afraid of what people think of you. You enjoy games that give you a sense of accomplishment, maybe you are the person who has to collect all the trophies.
You also enjoy memes, and would prefer to be around a small group of friends rather then a crowd. Also maybe a little secretive. Aha.

here's mine.


----------



## Beaknose (Jan 26, 2018)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Hmm, going based off your icon I think this sums it up rather well



Were you replying to my post? I'm not sure given you didn't quote.


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> here's mine.


<3


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> <3


????


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

Still in love with your sona. Also I like it when animals choose to wear shirts but no pants lol.


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Still in love with your sona. Also I like it when animals choose to wear shirts but no pants lol.


Thank you... but that wasn't what the game was suppose to be. xD


----------



## Dongding (Jan 26, 2018)

I just wanted to shoot a lil' heart.

I'll keep it going though as not to derail this any further. I must add however, I feel like anything I get wrong could be retroactively used to judge me for having laid that particular uneducated insinuation on the other person... but it's all fun and games and I think I might be overthinking it.

@Yvvki

You are young and feisty, but mostly just feisty on the inside. You're an introvert who turned to the fandom to share yourself explicitly without other people around to judge your possible motives, instead valuing your participation by their merits alone.

A fan of animation and video games, you draw inspiration from the fantasy or the escape from reality and incorporate some of what you find charming into your own work. Your fursona (from what I saw in the IRL photo thread way back) is almost a direct copy of yourself in animal form. You don't embellish or exaggerate more than any honest person under the veil of anonymity online would, and you do it even generally less. You are more than just comfortable with yourself to the point where your ideal form _is_ yourself.

You probably have a healthy relationship with your family, or bury the unhealthy relationship feelings deep down as not to impose it on other people. If so, you're very considerate to a fault. If not, it explains why you have such a mature and healthy view on most subjects having not had the feelings steam-rolled out of you by life yet.

I feel like I could arbitrarily dig up more but I'm distracted at work and probably shouldn't be on my phone anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 26, 2018)

I might do some guesses tomorrow, but for now I'll just drop 2 pics of my sona in case someone wants to guess about what I'm like based on those:



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Yvvki (Jan 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> I just wanted to shoot a lil' heart.
> 
> I'll keep it going though as not to derail this any further. I must add however, I feel like anything I get wrong could be retroactively used to judge me for having laid that particular uneducated insinuation on the other person... but it's all fun and games and I think I might be overthinking it.
> 
> ...


Mostly correct. The family thing was the burry deep down stuff in case you were curious... You can trust that I have been through hell and back, both of my parents were abusive. I was diagnosed with severe depression when I was six. Living with it you learn over time to appreciate the little things. I hate dragging people down with me when I am in a bad place.

I moved out from my family in September and the only stress right now is making enough to continue to be away from my family.

So yea you were really close. ♡

As for you, I get the feeling that you wish to be more confident in yourself so you put up a brave face to people. You might feel overly cautious about things and this causes you to unnecessarily worry inside.
You think a lot and this could lead you to miss out in the moment. Overtime, though- you are practical and great at making plans.

It's just guesses though.


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 26, 2018)

Heh, I think I'll bring out both of my fursonas for this!


Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler











Spoiler


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 26, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I might do some guesses tomorrow, but for now I'll just drop 2 pics of my sona in case someone wants to guess about what I'm like based on those:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd say that you're a super cool and chill guy. Somebody you can hang out with at a bar and talk to for hours. Maybe a little adventurous as well!


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 26, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> I'd say that you're a super cool and chill guy. Somebody you can hang out with at a bar and talk to for hours. Maybe a little adventurous as well!



Quite accurate. I'd like to be adventurous, and I sure was some time ago, but health has declined and I have to keep it marginal.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> What about meee?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Intensely creative, industrious, and thrifty! You like to go to Goodwill stores and buy farm fresh produce. Your favourite colours are blue, black, and silver. Your favourite kind of sandwich is BBQ chicken pesto with toasted white bread and caramelized or fried onions. You don't take yourself too seriously, making you an easygoing buddy. Your wardrobe has plenty of muted colours, but there are some neons thrown in for fun. You like any environment with sand and heat, and may also have a pet reptile who shares this affinity. If given the chance to hold a tarantula, you would probably take it! Exotic and weird foods intrigue and inspire you. Your biggest flaw is that you give up too easily when faced with a problem you could easily overcome, if only you'd look at it in a positive light. Your biggest weakness is being guilt-tripped, because you don't like to disappoint people. Your greatest virtue is your compassion for others. If you had more money, you'd donate it to charity, but you'd save enough for yourself to live a happy life (plus extra, in case of a dire emergency.) Your pet cactus can't speak, but it loves you very much.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Heh, I think I'll bring out both of my fursonas for this!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sweet and silly, but easily confused!  You're not exactly dim-witted, but you do have a lot of moments where you're book smart and not street smart. However, if you were on a debate team or in a trivia contest, you'd win by a landslide. You like Star Wars, Legend of Zelda, and possibly My Little Pony. You're afraid of the dark and swimming, and sometimes bugs, if they fly up and startle you. Your wardrobe is very masculine, and you may own one or two things with a camo print. Your eyes are hazel, your hair is brown, and at one point in your life, you painted your nails black. When you were a very small child, you and your friends collected ants and daddy long legs and played with them. You like partly cloudy weather, because you don't like the sun beating down on you or blinding you. If someone surprised you with a pinata full of candy bars on your birthday, you'd be delighted!


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I might do some guesses tomorrow, but for now I'll just drop 2 pics of my sona in case someone wants to guess about what I'm like based on those:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You played with Imaginext toys as a child, and you liked adventure cartoons more than anything! You are silly most of the time, but if someone needs you to take something seriously, you don't hesitate. Your best school subject is English, consistently, with history as a close second. You are able to memorize facts with ease, no matter what the subject. You enjoy going to zoos, aquariums, and theme parks, and you'd love it if someone threw you a surprise party at one of these locations. You're also a beast at putt-putt golf. Most of your friends like you because you're very funny and clever, and you give undying loyalty to your closest and most trusted companions. You either already have, or deeply want a dog, preferably big and fluffy. Your favourite smell is the paper in the binding of a book. Reading may be one of your greatest passions, and you have considered becoming an author some day.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Here's the best sketch I currently have of mine - go easy on me please!



Those who are close to you know that you have a warm, inviting personality. You would probably love reading Foxwood Tales and Beatrix Potter books by the fire. Fall is your favourite season... you enjoy drifting off to sleep in a warm, velvety arm chair in pajamas, sipping a hot beverage as the leaves fall outside. Summer is behind you, and you can reminisce about it without suffering from the heat. You love to swim, and you pretend to be your fursona whenever you're around the water. Your best school subjects are science and history. You hate pineapple on pizza, but you wouldn't mind olives.


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Still in love with your sona. Also I like it when animals choose to wear shirts but no pants lol.


I like it the other way around!


----------



## Massan Otter (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Those who are close to you know that you have a warm, inviting personality. You would probably love reading Foxwood Tales and Beatrix Potter books by the fire. Fall is your favourite season... you enjoy drifting off to sleep in a warm, velvety arm chair in pajamas, sipping a hot beverage as the leaves fall outside. Summer is behind you, and you can reminisce about it without suffering from the heat. You love to swim, and you pretend to be your fursona whenever you're around the water. Your best school subjects are science and history. You hate pineapple on pizza, but you wouldn't mind olives.



Close, barring the history.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> You're SCRAPPY and RESOURCEFUL, above all else! When you really believe in something, you NEVER back down. You value power and intend to use it to protect those you love. However, you don't love people easily, which makes others believe you're cold or harsh. You strive to respect authority, be in authority, and in turn, have your authority respected. Perhaps you've thought of becoming a cop or soldier, but that lifestyle isn't totally for you. Outdoor activities are one of your pastimes. Perhaps you and some friends go out paint balling or shooting airsoft guns for fun. When Halo games were big, you played them til your fingers were sore. Mountain Dew and Sprite are your favouite sodas, and your favourite snacks are snickers bars and spicy chips. You dip all your vegetables in ranch dressing, and you secretly like ketchup on your mac and cheese. Boneless wings are your weakness. You want other people to be impressed and intimidated by you, but you sometimes forget to cultivate close, supportive relationships based on emotions instead of subtle power status. You sometimes carry a Swiss army knife, because those things are cool and useful af! The first time you said a swear word was when you were around 10 or 11, and it was because you wanted your friends to think you were tough and grown up. When you're sick, you immediately look for chicken noodle soup and cough syrup. You hate cough drops, and sometimes you believe painkillers are for wimps.



Hmmm...the authority thing was an interesting idea given the anarchist motif  mostly pretty good though, except all the food stuff (don't think I've ever tried Mountain Dew XD)


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 27, 2018)

I just read through page three and I'm just going to say this now. I'm fine with any way you find your answer (besides just stalking the person) this means using resources like usernames and heck I don't know how much art they commission for that fursona. I wasn't on often and I didn't notice this small argument so I thought I'd get rid of future arguments (I think a better word is squabbles) like that.


----------



## Ramjet (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

SwirlJelly said:


> Well thank you! I'm a hardcore thrifter and trash king! I don't buy farm fresh as much as I'd like but when the opportunity is available to me, absolutely!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the compliments! Wow!
I am actually a fortune teller IRL, so that's undoubtedly where the Zodiac stuff comes from XD
I love earth tones, too! My bedrooms is actually rainforest themed, because greens and browns make me feel the most at home :}
I pay close attention to my dreams, which are most often VERY vivid. When I'm at my happiest, my dreams are musical, I can fly, and I'm usually at a theme park. 
Oftentimes I wake up disoriented for a few moments because the dream I was just in felt real.
Cactuses are GREAT! I took my pin cushion micro cactus to my high school prom. He even had a bowtie <3


----------



## Belatucadros (Jan 27, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Sweet and silly, but easily confused!


Precisely! I can be fooled and confused very easily.


> You like Star Wars, Legend of Zelda, and possibly My Little Pony.


I love Star Wars and The Legend of Zelda, but My Little Pony is a no. 


> You're afraid of the dark and swimming, and sometimes bugs, if they fly up and startle you.


Just about anything can startle me. My family members love to sneak up and scare the living shit outta me!


> Your wardrobe is very masculine, and you may own one or two things with a camo print.


Very accurate! Don't have anything camo, but I always dress nicely and my clothes are very masculine.


> Your eyes are hazel, your hair is brown, and at one point in your life, you painted your nails black.


Not quite! Brown eyes and red hair. Never painted my nails lol... but black happens to be one of my favorite colors!


> When you were a very small child, you and your friends collected ants and daddy long legs and played with them.


 Never had any friends, but when my brother and I were younger we used to chase our sister with daddy long legs. One time we collected snails in jars and showed our mother. She was absolutely disgusted, and we never did that again...


> You like partly cloudy weather, because you don't like the sun beating down on you or blinding you.


Also very accurate! I have very fair skin so it burns easily. I love the sun, just not when it's broiling and blinding me non-stop.


> If someone surprised you with a pinata full of candy bars on your birthday, you'd be delighted!


Hell yeah! You can never have too much candy!

Thanks!


----------



## Zehlua (Jan 27, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Precisely! I can be fooled and confused very easily.
> 
> I love Star Wars and The Legend of Zelda, but My Little Pony is a no.
> 
> ...


 I highly recommend painting uour nails black some time!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 28, 2018)

Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## SlyRiolu (Jan 28, 2018)

You being canadian seems a bit obvious from the first picture. You're a man of business and like action films judging by where your fursona is in the picture. You may have a crude way of talking but in a like acceptable way. Your in the army and maybe you're a pilot judging by your fursonas species.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jan 28, 2018)

SlyRiolu said:


> You being Canadian seems a bit obvious from the first picture.


Yep, born and raised.


> You're a man of business and like action films judging by where your fursona is in the picture.


Can't argue that.


> You're in the army and maybe you're a pilot judging by your fursonas species.


Military, yes, but not Air Force or Army. The uniform in the first pic is actually pretty close to our current Naval Combat Dress.


> You may have a crude way of talking but in a like acceptable way.


I'm actually pretty erudite when it comes down to it. Of course, interspersing it with Navy jargon and profanity is par the course for a sailor such as myself.


SwirlJelly said:


> I smell a transhumanist!


The flesh is weak, but the machine is strong! 

Joking aside, I've got no love for machine cults callous enough to brush aside their fellow man in some vainglorious pursuit of perfection (whatever that is).


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jan 28, 2018)

-Proud charakter
-intoverted
-strives for independence 
-preferes clear social structures but is used to be more like a lone wolf. 
-may be felt weak and powerless when he was younger, but has a drive to overcome his past.
-Strong willed and intelligent. doesn't give up easily
-Has deeper thoughts and feelings but doesn't like to show them openly
-Doesn't trust easily.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Jan 31, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> I would guess adventurous, and willing to do or try stuff that others wouldn't, or flight from one idea or thought to another.


love hes feet. hes a very handsome giant as hes size hes foot would be bigger than me lol im 5 foot 6 XD


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 5, 2018)

Spoiler: Images






 




I'm intrigued, guess what you can about me please


----------



## Zehlua (Feb 6, 2018)

Husski_Heresy said:


> Spoiler: Images
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dis boi lik the V and he is a big buff cheeto puff


----------



## Husski_Heresy (Feb 6, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> Dis boi lik the V and he is a big buff cheeto puff


...sure thing


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 7, 2018)

I'am a Vampiric Kelpie Horse/Witch/         Water Spirit/Succubus/Hybrid.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 7, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> You played with Imaginext toys as a child, and you liked adventure cartoons more than anything! You are silly most of the time, but if someone needs you to take something seriously, you don't hesitate. Your best school subject is English, consistently, with history as a close second. You are able to memorize facts with ease, no matter what the subject. You enjoy going to zoos, aquariums, and theme parks, and you'd love it if someone threw you a surprise party at one of these locations. You're also a beast at putt-putt golf. Most of your friends like you because you're very funny and clever, and you give undying loyalty to your closest and most trusted companions. You either already have, or deeply want a dog, preferably big and fluffy. Your favourite smell is the paper in the binding of a book. Reading may be one of your greatest passions, and you have considered becoming an author some day.



Sorry for the late response but I had a lot of shit to deal with the past 2 weeks. Anyway...

I never had an Imaginext toy as a child. Yes, adventure cartoons were indeed my favorite. Also true - I am only serious when I deem the matter important. My best school subject was English but History was one of my worst, I was always horrible at memorizing specifics suchs as names and dates and events. I used to love going to the zoo as a kid, but I haven't been to one in ages. 
Reading was one of my favorite things when I was a kid but school ruined it for me. And I did want to become an author, in fact I have 4 books/novels planned but I find it difficult to express my thoughts in words.


----------



## Pansymoron13 (Feb 8, 2018)

My male sona www.furaffinity.net: 2018 elijah by pansymoron13
My female sona www.furaffinity.net: Jenna by pansymoron13


----------



## Marziipanz (Feb 9, 2018)

Here is my first Fursona, Rose.


----------

